# Can't format network drive



## gfbrown (Dec 2, 1998)

How to format a network drive" 

My son has a couple HP Computers recently taken out of service by his employer and replaced with newer equipment. Supposedly everything has been wiped off the hard drive by the company IT Administrator. 

I am doing a FDISK and Format and attempting to install Windows 98 full version. I got to the point where the W98 Operating System began to load but then a message appeared saying setup cannot find enough disk space. Free some disk space and run setup again. It needs 205 MB to install W98. Computer has at least 4GB on the hard drive. I got a message that it "Cannot format network drive" and I have not found a procedure to work around that problem. Hope someone has a straight forward method to overcome this roadblock.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Does this hard drive have more than one partition? you're going to have to use Fdisk to delete all partitions so that the hard drive only has one (1) partition using 100% of the drive. Start with large disk support when starting fdisk. A good fdisk tutorial is at http://www.pcnineoneone.com In the BIOS you'll have to disable any wakeup on LAN. Loading the BIOS Defaults usually takes care of that, but make sure even then.


----------

